# Ida ao Poceirão (16/11/2010)



## Daniel Vilão (17 Nov 2010 às 11:38)

Com o intuito de conseguir apanhar o momento da temperatura mínima no Poceirão, fui, na noite passada até lá, antes do nascer-do-sol. Após os primeiros raios de sol o a inversão térmica quebra-se rapidamente e aquece de forma excepcional, especialmente a partir das 9h da manhã, em que a temperatura por lá registada já era idêntica à da Margem Norte.

Algumas fotografias do método de medição com o abrigo, desde a chegada, com a mínima a ser registada no termómetro do carro, pelas 6:34h, com 1,5 ºC. O máximo registado, à saída, pelas 11:30h, já era de 15,2 ºC.

(Os vídeos só conseguem ser visualizados com Real Player)

















Alguns vídeos. A hora que o termómetro digital da estação meteorológica marca está adiantada 60 minutos.


*http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/4471/16112010009.mp4*

O termómetro do carro a corroborar as leituras do abrigo.


*http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/3518/16112010010.mp4*

*http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/6945/er8.mp4*


Peço desculpa pela fraca qualidade das fotografias e vídeos, que foram tiradas através de um telemóvel.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Nov 2010 às 14:45)

Belo apanhado Daniel 
Em que locais a temperatura foi mais alta ?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2010 às 10:55)

andres disse:


> Belo apanhado Daniel
> Em que locais a temperatura foi mais alta ?



Saí de Moscavide com 8,1 ºC às 6h (o carro confirmava, com uma leitura de 8,0 ºC em andamento), em Alcochete o carro marcava 7,0 ºC, a 7 km da Moita estavam 5,0 ºC e do Alto Estanqueiro-Jardia em diante foi sempre a descer, entre Rio Frio e o Poceirão já se atingiam os 1,5 ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Nov 2010 às 12:59)

excelente registo 
como é possivel em poucos km´s haver uma diferença tao grande da temperatura :S


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Nov 2010 às 18:43)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> excelente registo
> como é possivel em poucos km´s haver uma diferença tao grande da temperatura :S



É bastante comum, Lisboa tem sempre imenso efeito de ilha de calor e o estuário do Tejo impede uma maior arrefecimento dos locais adjacentes ao rio. Mais para o interior da península de Setúbal conseguem-se arrefecimentos muito superiores e as baixas altitudes conseguem proporcionar inversões térmicas fortes.


----------

